# Making own essential oils



## Happysoap (Apr 11, 2015)

Just curious if anyone has tried distilling own essential oils and if you can share your experience? 
How long does the process take? What is the average yield from lets say mint or chamomile? Is there a way to increase the amount of oil extracted?


----------



## maya (Apr 11, 2015)

I have, but it isn't practical. An inexpensive still is a couple of hundred bucks, the monumental amount of plants needed are not easily grown unless you have a massive amount of land, and the amount of oil extracted is small. Unless for some reason you're love of plants drives you to do it, then practically flies out the window anyway.


----------



## lsg (Apr 11, 2015)

I have tried it, but it takes so much plant matter and fruit peelings  that I don't think it is worth it.


----------



## Happysoap (Apr 12, 2015)

How much is a lot of plant matter? How much eo can you get from 2lbs of plant? I am not going to try it but I am curious


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 12, 2015)

I think it varies a great deal. Thousands of roses are needed to make an ounce of rose eo. That's why it's cost prohibitive for anything other than perfumes. For an inexpensive eo like peppermint, I think it's more like five pounds per ounce of eo.


----------



## Happysoap (Apr 12, 2015)

Wow! Five pounds for one oz of oil and that is high yeilding plants. I have newfound respect for the makers of EOs. Would you happen to know how long does the process take?


----------



## maya (Apr 12, 2015)

It depends. For instance patchouli is fermented for up to 6 months. IIRC, before it is ever distilled, but something green and fresh might only take 4 hours to distill. Heating up the water and still would take a lot of time too.


----------



## tbeck3579 (Apr 28, 2015)

Happysoap said:


> Just curious if anyone has tried distilling own essential oils and if you can share your experience?
> How long does the process take? What is the average yield from lets say mint or chamomile? Is there a way to increase the amount of oil extracted?



I know this is an old thread, but there are a lot of links on this subject if you do an internet search.  This is only one of many.  I'm not vouching or advocating for any method or any of the information, but it does, IMHO, give a quick overview of "homemade" oils.


----------



## ahutchins9 (Sep 14, 2015)

I dont distill for EO purposes but to actually make my own hydrosols. Depending on how much plant matter i can stuff into my little still i have sometimes gotten an " oil film " but nothing really useable EO wise


----------



## maya (Sep 15, 2015)

tbeck3579 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but there are a lot of links on this subject if you do an internet search.  This is only one of many.  I'm not vouching or advocating for any method or any of the information, but it does, IMHO, give a quick overview of "homemade" oils.



That may be a perfectly fine website, but I would disregard the portion about YL being the only place to buy quality essential oils and none of the ways the writer tells people to make essential oils actually produces essential oils.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 15, 2015)

Ugh, YL, I don't think it *is* a fine web site, I don't think I have yet seen a YL one that is.  Talk about drinking the Koolaid.


----------



## tbeck3579 (Sep 30, 2015)

maya said:


> That may be a perfectly fine website, but I would disregard the portion about YL being the only place to buy quality essential oils and none of the ways the writer tells people to make essential oils actually produces essential oils.



I'm not sure which link I posted now, but I do know I've never purchased from YL -- haven't a clue who YL is, hehehe.  I'm used to "editing" when I read.  Many web pages have good information, but I have no intention of buying from them.  Bulk Apothecary still has the best overall price on the items I buy.  I say "overall" because I know a few places are a little less expensive on a few items, but the shipping costs are expensive so I purchase most items from same place. I would buy from the least expensive supplier on every item if I didn't have to pay for shipping again.  I find good bargains on ebay and Amazon (usually free shipping) but soap supplies seem to be the exception.


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 30, 2015)

YL = Young Living. A big multi level marketing company selling essential oils and known for questionable practices. Do Terra is their major competitor started by disgruntled former YL employees; it is another MLM organization with a similar reputation. roblem:


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 30, 2015)

I believe the appropriate designation of both companies is "quacktories".


----------



## Susie (Sep 30, 2015)

And if approached by one of their people, you must be VERY direct and VERY firm when you tell them NO.  Do NOT give them a chance to get a breath.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 30, 2015)

I agree with Susie. Run...they have people brainwashed and you can't tell them anything different.


----------



## amd (Sep 30, 2015)

Ouch. As a doterra rep I feel that's a little mean spirited. Let's take this thread back to EO distilling and drop the YL / DT bashing.


----------



## rparrny (Sep 30, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> YL = Young Living. A big multi level marketing company selling essential oils and known for questionable practices. Do Terra is their major competitor started by disgruntled former YL employees; it is another MLM organization with a similar reputation. roblem:


Funny this should come up now...I've had several patients tell me they are taking YL oils...I had never heard of them so I went on their site to find out more.  I saw pyramid type of company with a very expensive product.  I didn't delve a lot into the process of how they make their oils, they claim they are all safe to be taken internally.  What confused me is that the three patients that discussed it with me are all very savvy and educated in herbals and EOs.  All I saw on the site was a huge call to become a YL sales rep and buy a lot of their product.  Can anyone direct me to any articles that discuss the shadier aspects of this company?


----------



## Susie (Sep 30, 2015)

I work in the general public.  Those people approach me ON MY JOB trying to sell their products and their marketing strategies that can "make it so you don't have to work anymore while making people healthy".  Repeatedly.  The same ones come pester me over and over.  I don't think much of people who will do that.  

I have tried to contact ANYONE in charge about getting these people to stop.  To no avail.  I don't think much about companies who don't try to police their own people.

rparmy-Did you happen to look into the claims they are making about those products?  Have you seen the laws on labeling and the claims you can make without FDA approval?


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 30, 2015)

You can start here: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=51330
Look into the health hazards of "raindrop therapy" as promoted by Young Living. 
Also research the YL and DT marketers who are claiming their EOs can ward off the Ebola virus and other difficult to treat diseases.

More:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Young_Living
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DoTerra
http://www.utahstories.com/2014/08/...-and-doterras-essential-oils-are-adulterated/


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 1, 2015)

amd said:


> Ouch. As a doterra rep I feel that's a little mean spirited. Let's take this thread back to EO distilling and drop the YL / DT bashing.




amd, if a few bad apples are spoiling the batch or if you are one of the few good ones who buck the trend, here is a good chance to get the other side of the story from someone directly!

If the things people are saying about the organisations are not true then it should be rebutted. If they are true, then it is worthy of discussion. 

But to everyone else, let's try to keep it in line with our forum standards


----------



## vanessahammond (Nov 21, 2015)

I find lots of instructions online on how to create your own essential oils. However, I am always hesitant in making my own because I might not get it right and the result might not be as effective as I hope it would be. I found supplies from Healing Solutions, which has an extensive line of essential oils to choose from, so no worries.


----------



## Arimara (Nov 21, 2015)

A former co-worker mentioned that a lot of plant matter goes into making a small amount of EO. I thought about it briefly but then I remembered that point. It's much more cost-efficient to just buy the EO. Getting the dried form of the herbs you like to use is better suited for lotions or whipped butters, where the properties will really shine.


----------



## paillo (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes, you will need to make or buy a still, even a tiny one, and have a LOT of plant material, far more than just ounces. I looked into it too, but would have to convert my entire yard to lavender to be able to make a small amount of lavender EO, and with a LOT of work and time. Far more efficient to find good suppliers at good prices and go with that. One day when I retire and have an acre to spare to grow herbs to distill, I will look into it again


----------



## oilcrafter (Jan 11, 2016)

Making your own oils can be very practical if you have the right equipment and supply of material. Vacuum distillation of lavender will pay for itself after a relatively short time if you make a lot of soap. This wasn't practical just a short time ago, but new equipment is making home extraction fun and effective. I get over 100 ml of pure oil extracts from a couple pounds of organic lavender flowers- unadulterated and just as potent as the most expensive oils out there. My machine pays for itself almost every time I make a large batch of lotions. 

A lot of criticism is made of people who make their own, and it is ironic since these people know exactly where their product comes from, exactly how potent it is, and is often just as high quality as high end retail oils. The main difference is quality, price, and fun. I have learned a lot more about essential oils since making my own, I have a lot more fun making soaps and lotions, and I enjoy not paying the incredibly high prices for retail oils. I control the quality, and although I am not obsessed with the purest oils out there, I'd put mine next to any of the retail brands for comparison for use in lotions and soapmaking. I use an Extractcraft unit I got a while ago as a tester for them, and I hardly ever have it turned off any more. I only buy oils I can't reasonably or economically buy dried plant material to extract at home. 

Making your own oils adds another personal dimension to your craft, makes it more fun, and can definitely save you money.


----------



## paillo (Jan 11, 2016)

Interesting, exciting, and looks like ton of fun -- leave it to the MM innovators in Colorado to come up with this. $400 looks like a good investment, I may have to order me one of these, they're taking pre-orders now. Nice article about them here. http://www.timescall.com/business/ci_29066364/longmont-company-bringing-oil-extraction-home

Thanks, Oilcrafter, very glad to be proved wrong.

Questions. In Virginia, a grain alcohol permit is required to buy Everclear. Can I use something with a lower alcohol content? Also, I can't find any info on site about how much alcohol is needed. Got a guesstimate?


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm puzzled. Reputable sources report a theoretical max yield of 0.5 to 1% for lavender EO, but the Extract Craft apparatus has a yield of about 10%. This seems to be a bit too good to be true.

EOs are normally made by steam distillation, but the Extract Craft is an alcohol extraction (tincture) followed by the removal of some of the alcohol by stripping it off with a mild vacuum. I'm guessing the difference in yield come from the alcohol possibly extracting water based liquids that steam distillation does not and also because some alcohol remains in the tincture after the vacuum treatment. 

I'm not trying to say this process is not useful, but I do question whether the product is truly an EO or a form of alcohol tincture. The poor woman's version of this would be to make a tincture of Everclear and then sit the tincture out on the counter to let some of the alcohol evaporate.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 11, 2016)

To make this product as close to an EO as possible, you will have to use the high proof Everclear. The 151 proof stuff will do a water and alcohol extraction due to more water being in that version of everclear. While everclear is somewhat less flammable than butane, it's still going to be a dangerous process as anyone who has done a flambee with brandy will know.


----------



## paillo (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks DeeAnna!

If I buy one I'll order Everclear online.


----------



## lsg (Jan 12, 2016)

I bought one of those little distillers that use the microwave and let me tell you that you don't get close to .25 oz from lots and lots of plant material.  I tried it with lavender, rosemary and roses.  I got some nice hydrosols, but only a tiny amount of EO.  I personally wouldn't waste my money unless I had access to acres of plant material.


----------



## paillo (Jan 13, 2016)

Well, I've -- gasp -- pre-ordered one, never bought anything that expensive for soaping but there's always a first... Come summer I'll have access to acres of juniper and desert sage and plan to grow a LOT of lavender and clary sage.


----------



## Stacy (Jan 13, 2016)

As interesting as this sounds, I'm reluctant to buy anything this expensive without any independent reviews available. I see a lot of hype when I google it but not a lot of real world trials.

Nothing against oilcrafter, I just have been burned too many times with preorders to blindly invest in a miracle technology based solely on the say so of a new member of a forum (filled with a target demographic no less) that has also received a free unit to test with.

Here's hoping I'm wrong and we'll all be distilling our own EOs in a year!


----------



## paillo (Jan 13, 2016)

Yeah, a little concerned that oilcrafter has a stake in the apparatus, only has three posts and hasn't chimed in again... I'll keep an eye out for independent reviews, mine likely won't ship until at least April and they offer full refunds before shipping, so that helps with my confidence level.


----------

